# Cost of grooming in your area?



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just curious...how much does grooming cost where you live?

I had both boys done this week and it was $35 each for full groom; nails clipped, hair cut, ears cleaned and hair removed, and sanitary cut.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- that is good. I am a lot more rural than you but small dog with coat is $30 here.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Grooming is $58.00 here plus tip. ($10.00)

Having two dogs, I really should learn to do it myself!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Full groom on the havanese (bath, nails, glads if needed, ears, haircut) is $55 to $65, but if you want scissored cut it can go quickly to $85.00. 

My standards will run $90 to $125 (full groom) per dog with minimal scissoring (head, ears) if I want body scissored, it can go to $175 to $200 per dog and up depending on the cut....sigh.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

juliav said:


> Full groom on the havanese (bath, nails, glads if needed, ears, haircut) is $55 to $65, but if you want scissored cut it can go quickly to $85.00...


Same prices here. However, if you use a mobile groomer it can cost $90-$100, plus they're using *your* water and electricity :suspicious:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Same prices here. However, if you use a mobile groomer it can cost $90-$100, plus they're using *your* water and electricity :suspicious:


Same here, but we have some mobile groomers whose units are equipped with their own water and electricity. I am yet to find one of those mobile groomers that I would let near my poodles.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

For a bath, brush, face, feet, sanitary area here it is $45. 
Carole


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Groomers here that I have used charge approximately $40 for full groom on my havs. I thought that was awfully high until I saw what it is in California!:fear:


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Here, in small town western Canada the numbers are all over the place but the groomer we use for our toy poodle charges 35.00 dollars and she charges us the same for Chico. We keep our poodle very short and Chico is in full coat.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I was paying $50 for a full groom, but switched to a new groomer whose price is $60, plus tip. She only takes 1 dog at a time by appt. Salsa is done in 1.5 hrs. The extra $10 is worth is to me for a less stressful grooming experience. The groomer has a very kind manner too.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My current groomer is $65 per dog. I have paid anywhere between $60 and $90. My first groomer retired, she was very good! The second one was a mobile groomer (my least favorite and most expensive). I like my groomer now as well.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

it depends. My vet clinic does a bath for about $25 and includes all of the above and a wellness check up and a trim if necessary. A GROOM is about $38. They will give boosters or shots during sessions if needed. 

I went to the groomers down the street for a bath, but they sold me into a groom and it was $48~ I won't go there again! They butchered her hair. I don't know what I was thinking!

Ann, I think what you are spending is pretty reasonable and comparable to what I spend at the vet hospital.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

60.00 per hour if there is a matt. A poodle clip (standard poodle) with no frills, just a 7 blade all over starts at 100.00.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

juliav said:


> My standards will run $90 to $125 (full groom) per dog with minimal scissoring (head, ears) if I want body scissored, it can go to $175 to $200 per dog and up depending on the cut....sigh.


I used to keep my standard in a lamb clip but 200.00 a grooming was insane so I bought clippers and do her myself. She can get some wild clips now with me playing around but I learned quickly. Poor baby wore a Superman symbol with a T in the middle of it on her sides for a while and hid her head


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Jan! 

I'm not going to complain about the cost here, sounds low compared to everywhere else!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I had Baloo done yesterday, she did a bath, light trim and thinned out some really thick areas, nails, ears eyes for $35.00. And she will do nails and eye trims in between grooms for free I just need to stop in when it needs done so that is good.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Here it has typically been $60-$65 for Tobias for a full groom (before tip). It is at a place that does the dogs one at a time, the appointment time is 1 1/2 hours and they never cage dry or put them in cages at all.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I pay around 4 80 PER DOG FOR A full grooming


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, CA is pricey. I have a wonderful groomer with a fully self contained van who parks on the street out front - I live in the city - and does bath, full trim, ear, glands, nails for $60. Mats are $10 for each 15 minutes they spend. Lola goes to them every 5 weeks and usually costs $70-80 when I don't wrestle her to the brushing table often enough!


----------

